# Horsebox query re: tilt cabs and lutons



## crha (18 August 2011)

Hi 

Am going ahead with getting a new-build horsebox.  I understand that it is important to retain the tilt cab facility so I have some questions about the two options available:

1. have the whole luton tilt, though does that cause problems with leaking and if so is there anything that can be done about it?
2. have a hatch cut into the front of the luton, which lifts up, so that the cab can tilt through the gap - though that means the floor of the luton needs to be removeable?

Grateful for anyone's experiences of the above/advice on what to go for or avoid!

Many thanks


----------



## sprite1978 (18 August 2011)

crha said:



			1. have the whole luton tilt, though does that cause problems with leaking and if so is there anything that can be done about it?
2. have a hatch cut into the front of the luton, which lifts up, so that the cab can tilt through the gap - though that means the floor of the luton needs to be remove able?
		
Click to expand...

Option 2 should be considerably cheaper, and the luton floor will need to be raised, but in reality your not likely to need to tilt more than once every 1 to 2 years.


----------



## woodtiger (18 August 2011)

A tilt cab is vital.  We had to tilt the cab on ours last week to replace the starter motor, and had we not had that option it would have cost a fortune to have the lorry towed to a garage with a pit.

My lorry is an Equicruiser, and it is built so the whole cab tilts, luton et al.  There are loads of bolts which keep the lorry together, and there is a rubber seal, so there's not been any problems with leaking - even in the torrential rain we've had today.

I'd speak to a horsebox builder to get their advice.  Cliff Evans at Equicruiser would happily advise you.


----------



## crha (18 August 2011)

Thanks for your comments.  
The builder who is doing my horsebox said his only concern about full tilting luton is that he couldn't guarantee it staying dry long-term.  He has one in build that has the hatch option, I've just not seen that before and so wondered what it was like to use in practice.  Though as sprite1978 says it's (hopefully) only something you need to use occasionally.


----------



## be positive (18 August 2011)

Mine has a hinged floor to the luton to enable the cab to tilt.It has not been needed very much and seems fairly simple to use.


----------



## ecrozier (18 August 2011)

Mine also has the hatch on front and Luton floor lifts. Seems fine, only had to lift for annual services so far!


----------



## now_loves_mares (18 August 2011)

My Dad is a mechanic, and co-incidentally in the process of building/upgrading my lorry. Firstly, yes a tilt cab is a must - most mechanics won't touch it without. Dad has a hydraulic ramp that is big/strong enough for lorries so at least he can access them from underneath; but even so he'd baulk at doing work on something without the tilt.

The body of my lorry is being kept (change of chassis though). Previously it had the option 2 - ie you lift the floor of the luton and the lower half of the curve of the luton folds up to give the cab headroom to tilt (presume that is what you mean by a hatch). However he has chosen to go to the bother of changing it to option 1, so that it has a complete luton that tilts with the cab in one piece. Given this is an unpaid job for him, there must be a good reason why he thinks that is a better option - I presume because otherwise it's still a bit of a scutter having to remove everything in the luton; and he has done previous lorries like this with no problems of them leaking. IIRC the metal overlaps the main body of the lorry by a fair way, and there is a rubber seal as well. 

It's very exciting, isn't it


----------



## crha (18 August 2011)

Thanks for your replies, reassuring to hear that people have the option 2 and that it seems ok to use.  now_loves_mares you are v lucky having a mechanic in the family! Yes it is exciting but also slightly scary.....


----------



## flyingfeet (19 August 2011)

I have option 2, which has not caused any problems with leaking.

Sadly the rest of my lorry leaked, so I suppose it was a nice change that something worked!!


----------



## PaddyMonty (19 August 2011)

Both options have a rubber seal and that will always be a weak point.
With any seal it is important that both sides of the seal are in constant full contact with the two parts it is sealing.  This depends on 3 things 1) quality of the actual seal, 2) How well it fits to the two parts, 3) how rigid the two parts of the horsebox are.
Point 1 - the seal will require replacing if / when it starts to perish (they all do eventually).
Point 2 - shouldn't be a problem with a good builder.
Point 3 - if the two parts of the horsebox are not rigid enough they will flex under load opening up the seal and allowing it to leak.

In your option 1 there are two variations on how the conversion is done.  Some just use a seal between the two parts, others also put a shield of metal / fiberglass covering the seal.  The shield will help to prevent water being driven in but doesn't help much if the lorry is parked facing down hill.  In both cases the seal is the critical point.

Both your options work and both rely on the quality of the seal.  Your option 2 has a much smaller seal area so is less likely to leak in the long run but is generally more of a faff to tilt cab.

The choice ultimately is down to which you prefer the look of and possibly cost.


----------



## crha (19 August 2011)

Thanks.  Am seeing the horsebox builder tomorrow so will find out the cost implications of both options!


----------

